# One person dog or family dog??



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Is a poodle a family dog or a one person dog??? Well, I wish MY poodle is a one person dog because my current dog, Belva, is OUR family dog. I know this is a very stupid question but could you guys give me experience about this??


----------



## Lene (Jan 18, 2013)

If you live in a family home, you should wish that your poodle would adapt to that... and if you get a puppy, that will happen...

If you want your puppy only to love you... don't get one...


----------



## PaperBeau (Apr 18, 2013)

My Whisky is definitely a one person dog.. although he does like my partner. Take this morning for eg, I went out for milk leaving the partner in bed, when I come home he tells me Whisky was whining at the door the whole time, and only came upstairs once to look for me.

Be aware though, if you do get a poodle who ends up clinging to one person, it might not be you! In fact, I've noticed Whisky prefers people who ignore him to people who smother him with attention.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Lene said:


> If you live in a family home, you should wish that your poodle would adapt to that... and if you get a puppy, that will happen...
> 
> If you want your puppy only to love you... don't get one...


What I mean is that the puppy gets along with anybody but he loves me best


----------



## sammy66 (Oct 26, 2011)

The poodles I have had or have are very adaptable to everyone.

My current dogs are very attached to me and do cry when I leave, but they are also completely dependant on me for everything. I feed, walk and ex them. They sleep in my bedroom at night.

One of the reasons I chose poodles when I got Sophie is that my father was here, I had nurses and PSW's coming in and out of the house all of the time. Everything I had read said poodles generally tolerate this, not as guarding as some breeds. Sophie adored her Grandpa. She also got particularly attached to one of the PSWs.

I have had 3 people rent a room from me and the girls have been really good with them. 

So, yes, they will be clingy to one, but should love everyone.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Dogs tend to bond with those who feed them, play with them, train them, and generally spend lots of happy, rewarding time with them. But I think it is important for a dog in a family to be happy with all the people in it - you don't want to create a situation where your pup is lonely and crying all day when you are at school or out at work, or where you can never go out for an evening with friends because the pup can't be left with anyone else! And think ahead to when you leave home, and may not be able to find dog friendly accommodation, or need to travel for work - a dog which is a member of the family, loving and being loved by everyone, is assured of a happy time while you are away - and will still be thrilled to see you when you return. Myself, I would be focussed on making sure the pup loves everyone - if you are the main caregiver, the close bond with you will come naturally, but for the pup's sake you should be encouraging her to also bond with the rest of your family.


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

I have heard that standards tend to be family dogs, while minis tend to love everyone but have a "favorite" within the family. This has been true for us. 

Our spoo is definitely the family dog, and my mini is definitely my husband's dog, although I am a close second. I think it is because as a puppy our mini LOVED being in our laps, but outgrew my lap first, so he'd spend most mornings sleeping in my husband's lap while he played computer games. So he just bonded more strongly to my husband. Either that, or maybe he sees my husband as the alpha in the family for whatever reason (LOL, not saying that is true, but in my dog's eyes, maybe it is).

This can and does change though...while my husband was deployed, our mini re-bonded to me, and stayed that way for a month or so even after my husband returned. He eventually remembered and my husband is now the favorite again. 

So it really just depends. Sometimes dogs bond to the one who walks/feeds/trains them and sometimes to someone who doesn't, and sometimes they seem to love everyone the same. You really can't predict it.


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

Mikey'sMom said:


> I have heard that standards tend to be family dogs, while minis tend to love everyone but have a "favorite" within the family. This has been true for us.
> 
> Our spoo is definitely the family dog, and my mini is definitely my husband's dog, although I am a close second. I think it is because as a puppy our mini LOVED being in our laps, but outgrew my lap first, so he'd spend most mornings sleeping in my husband's lap while he played computer games. So he just bonded more strongly to my husband. Either that, or maybe he sees my husband as the alpha in the family for whatever reason (LOL, not saying that is true, but in my dog's eyes, maybe it is).
> 
> ...


So mikey's mom, standard as a family dog, a mini loves everyone but has a favourite, what about toy poodles? Do you have any experience with it?


----------



## Mikey'sMom (Feb 21, 2012)

No, I have never interacted with a toy poodle. I don't know if all spoos and minis are like that or not, but mine do happen to fit the stereotype. I'll be interested to see what other people have experienced.

Don't be disappointed if your dog bonds most strongly to someone other than you, though. You can't always control who they like best. Most poodles love most people, so they are awesome pets regardless. I ADORE my mini, and even though he is not exclusively "mine" per se, I suspect that he is my once-in-a-lifetime dog. Much as I have loved my other dogs, and much as I will love my future dogs, he is special. Despite the fact that I have had other dogs that WERE most strongly bonded to me. And despite the fact that I am his second favorite.

If you are set on getting a poodle, I'd pick the size that best fits your lifestyle, rather than hoping for an exclusive bond. Poodles are people-dogs, and really do love just about everyone.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a toy. Swizzle gets along and loves all of our extended family. I am his favorite but that is only natural as I feed, walk and take him to lessons. My Aussie use to pine for us when we went on vacation - he would not eat for a couple of days and generally mope around. He would snap out of it after a couple of days but I would worry about him. I am glad Swizzle is a gregarious dog. I worked very hard so Swizzle would not suffer from separation anxiety.


----------

